# Just Ordered A Marinemaster Sbdx001



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just ordered a SBDX001 Marinemaster ... I did have one a couple of years ago and regretted selling it the moment I put it in the post :blink:

Needless to say I am paying a LOT more than I sold it for and that's before the government get their 20% :lol:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Out of interest, who have you ordered it from? Very very tempted to get one (have a WTB over on TZ).


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jot,i did the exact same thing and replaced mine,this time its for keeps,i too paid considerably more than i sold my 1st for.I think these watches are so underated,its only when you sit them next to a top brand Swiss that you realise how good they are,and that micro adjustment on the bracelet is genius especially when the weather warms up and your wrist plumps up a bit,make sure you appreciate this one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done John I look forward to seeing that one when it arrives :thumbsup:

BTW I hope it wasn't the "Regrets" thread that fueled this


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Well done John I look forward to seeing that one when it arrives :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW I hope it wasn't the "Regrets" thread that fueled this


still one of the best watches to get a Rolex Sub owners "back up" !!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Why is that then :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL... why on earth would anyone get their back up cos a watch is good? These days the Seiko costs a packet, perhaps Seiko are starting to relaise they could sell that quality for more finally.

Id still like to try one of these. I had the SpringDrive version which was brilliant but this one has always eluded me. Cant wait for your pics JoT


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL... why on earth would anyone get their back up cos a watch is good? These days the Seiko costs a packet, perhaps Seiko are starting to relaise they could sell that quality for more finally.
> 
> Id still like to try one of these. I had the SpringDrive version which was brilliant but this one has always eluded me. Cant wait for your pics JoT


The spring drive version would sit quite nicely in my 'If I could own 12 watches no matter the cost list'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Out of interest, who have you ordered it from? Very very tempted to get one (have a WTB over on TZ).


Jon, Katsu san at Higuchi can get hold of them again.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest, who have you ordered it from? Very very tempted to get one (have a WTB over on TZ).
> ...


Ta


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

London luke said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well done John I look forward to seeing that one when it arrives :thumbsup:
> ...


Did a Rolex scare you as a child or something? :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason everybody knows the MM is better than a Sub .... where have you been all these years :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You must be so confused to have the Dweller and now the MM John....

Will you be arguing with yourself?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You must be so confused to have the Dweller and now the MM John....
> 
> Will you be arguing with yourself?


Naturally I will side with the Seiko as they are better value for money


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Obviously


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Argh I can see why you had to move the DSSD on now then, as otherwise it would have been all hell braking loose round yours then when this eventually turns up


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Argh I can see why you had to move the DSSD on now then, as otherwise it would have been all hell braking loose round yours then when this eventually turns up


That's right Phil ... let's face it the Deepsea tried to copy the MM's bracelet and failed .... everybody knows the MM has the best bracelet ever!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well the MM is on the list, just a shame you don't see many come up for sale secondhand... however I'll wait around a bit longer as I'm sure one will come up eventually


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Well the MM is on the list, just a shame you don't see many come up for sale secondhand... however I'll wait around a bit longer as I'm sure one will come up eventually


It's a keeper Phil; I sold my X33 to pay for it that's how serious I was!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well IMO the MM is much better than that X-33


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well IMO the MM is much better than that X-33


 









I'd want both personally 

I look forward to seeing your pictures JoT. I'd like to try an MM300 out myself someday.

I'm not surprised you missed your old one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well IMO the MM is much better than that X-33
> ...


Yeah he doesn't know what he is talking about :lol:

It's ready to go :batman:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

h34r: :blush:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> h34r: :blush:






JoT said:


> It's ready to go :batman:


:clap:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This wins 'thread of the week' for me :lol:

Ive now been looking for an MM300. Im now hoping I can turn my Rolex collection out once it arrives which will free up quite a chunk of cash. Wahoooo!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

A friend of mine calls his MM "the real Seadweller" and he owns a SD, too but never wears it  .

Personally I don't like this competition thing between these watches. A Rolex is a Rolex and if I wanted a Rolex at a cheaper price, I would not buy the MM, but a used Rolex. If one is looking for a toolish diver with a perfect design and an awesome quality however, the SBDX001 would be my choice every time.

Having said that, I have to admit that I am a very proud owner of one of the (IMHO) finest pieces Seiko has ever produced. The Marinemaster just feels right on the wrist and gets me excited all the time  . The only let down for some people might be the not so perfect lug fitting of the bracelet (I don't mind).

Basically, what I really wanted to say is: congratulations on getting the Marinemaster  !

all the best

Jan


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Jot,i did the exact same thing and replaced mine,this time its for keeps,i too paid considerably more than i sold my 1st for.I think these watches are so underated,its only when you sit them next to a top brand Swiss that you realise how good they are,*and that micro adjustment on the bracelet is genius especially when the weather warms up and your wrist plumps up a bit,make sure you appreciate this one*


How does this work?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > Jot,i did the exact same thing and replaced mine,this time its for keeps,i too paid considerably more than i sold my 1st for.I think these watches are so underated,its only when you sit them next to a top brand Swiss that you realise how good they are,*and that micro adjustment on the bracelet is genius especially when the weather warms up and your wrist plumps up a bit,make sure you appreciate this one*
> ...


Mark it is a sliding thingy with a ratchet released by the locking clasp


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That looks neat.  I take a paper clip around with me in the summer to adjust my bracelets


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> That looks neat.  I take a paper clip around with me in the summer to adjust my bracelets


The watch isn't a MM by the way, somebody put a MM bracelet on another Seiko ..... well you know how WIS's are


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I always found my SD bracelet with the same ratchet great but a it fiddly to use. The GO bracelet is easier, push in the button and slide... but it costs a bit more LOL.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My MM has arrived 

I ordered an extra link but didn't need it .... surely it is the best watch ever


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo hoo!!

This topic is of course useless without pictures....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Woo hoo!!
> 
> This topic is of course useless without pictures....


Not much light and only with my old camera so a bit fuzzy, will do another tomorrow :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, they are bloody lovely......

So now you have the ultimate watch you can sell the others....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will have to do a SD / MM comparison post so you can all see that the MM is the best


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> I will have to do a SD / MM comparison post so you can all see that the MM is the best


Yes please


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm... Shaky camera work and the cuff is too plain. :no:



The watch works for me though :clap: Nice one JoT. It's excellent.

I'd really like one of these. Can they be serviced in the UK now? I remember reading that they had to be sent back to Japan although that was a while ago now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Hmmm... Shaky camera work and the cuff is too plain. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still Japan, but Seiko UK act as the agent so it isnt much hassle.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also looking forward to seeing some more pictures of this one tomorrow


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JoT said:


> Still Japan, but Seiko UK act as the agent so it isnt much hassle.


Cool.

It'll be nice to see more pictures of it. It's one of those watches that I wouldn't even know about without this forum.


----------

